# VQ tranny?



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Does the VQ tranny fit my VG engine? In Sweden we didn't get the VE engine.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

No. different bolt patterns on the VQ tranny. no chance.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> No. different bolt patterns on the VQ tranny. no chance.


Matt, do you know if borg warner makes the tranny for the nx2000? A kid in town is pushing some nice numbers through an turboed one. I was reading that a KA tranny will fit a vg, so any chance of the nx2K fitting?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I doubt a KA tranny will fit a VG, but it's possible. the old nissan trucks and pathfinders used both engines.. might want to check there and see if the trannies are interchangeable.

I woudn't be sure though on the fittment..

SR20s have different bolt patterns on the trannies if they are FWD and RWD.
VG and VQ both use the same bolt pattern for FWD and RWD.
so there's no telling if the KA is the same or not.


----------



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> No. different bolt patterns on the VQ tranny. no chance.


Okey, thanx!


----------

